# had my first foal today



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

My first foal was born today and I am soooooooo excited and thrilled He is almost exactly what I had hoped for apart from exceeding even my wildest hopes!! And at 5 hours old decided on his own to come walking over to say hello!

Am so so happy 

And my darling mare is being a fantastic first time Dam


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats lovely to hear.. 

Wheres the pics. 

Im sure you will have taken loads..


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

you mean horrible breeder.. how could you make a thread about this and not put up ANY PICTURESSSSSSSSS


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

will try and post some pics when I've sorted through the few million I took He looks sooooo cute and he has a really long mane already!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

cloverfan said:


> will try and post some pics when I've sorted through the few million I took He looks sooooo cute and he has a really long mane already!!


You only took a few million.. Blimey your slipping.. .. :lol:


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Not done this before but hopefully here is a pic


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

cloverfan said:


> Not done this before but hopefully here is a pic


awwwwww look how long his legs areeeee how sweeeett


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Yep just a few million, am able to provide several photos from each and every angle Only known him few hours but love him soooo much already


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Awwww he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

cloverfan said:


> Not done this before but hopefully here is a pic


OOO he is a little cutie..


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Dont know if you can see clearly but here is his long mane


----------



## Hetty (May 7, 2011)

Super mega cute!!!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous foal


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I think I love him already too!! lol He is stunning!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Awwww he is seriously cute x


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

What a scrumdidly-umptious foal


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwwww how cute


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

He's certainly adorable, bless him. Welcome to the world, little fella.

Does he have a forever home with you?


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> He's certainly adorable, bless him. Welcome to the world, little fella.
> 
> Does he have a forever home with you?


He most certainly does  First saw the sire as a weanling when a friend bought him and loved him, he compliments my mare so much. Have waited for him to become a man. This foal is the result of approx 4 years planning, no matter what it was colt/filly coloured/solid big/little it was never going anywhere  just to add always intended to breed my own foal from her and looked at approx 20 stallions before fate just handed me this one lol

He is so cute wasted 3 hours today just watching him


----------



## Jhoop (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratlations on your new arrival! What a stunner!  

I hope you don't mind my asking but how old is your mare?


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

of course i dont mind i love any excuse to talk about her lol

She is 10 years old, do you have horses? x


----------



## Jhoop (Sep 30, 2010)

Hehe! Bless ya! I can be overly pol;ite sometimes so just tell me to 'get a pair'

I have two horses, Ellie my veteran who i've posted a question on, phantoms pregnancies...mad mare! And i have an ex racer by Sadlers Wells. 

Have you got any others apart from your two treasures in the photos?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## spot (Feb 10, 2009)

I am lucky enough to live in the New Forest in the UK where Horses are wild so we get to see Foals all the time!!!


----------

